# Strain spreadsheet: populate strain library spreadsheet using a form filled out by individual contributors.



## Apostatize (Jun 21, 2021)

Part of what makes RIU great is it's not promoting any particular brand.... Threads are cool but, when I'm researching strains, it would be helpful to be able to access a spreadsheet where all RIU members have contributed reviews/observations (e.g., does it grow side branches well, top/don't top; breeder...). 

Contributing directly to a spreadsheet can be problematic; fortunately, you could create a form that, once filled out, would populate the spreadsheet with whatever info. you want included. For example, you might allow members to contribute without photo verification but perhaps there'd be a way to distinguish photo-verified/unverified reviews. Stuff like that. https://www.wikihow.com/Create-a-Form-in-a-Spreadsheet

Leafly and other sites seem to be more end consumer-centric (i.e., not that helpful to growers).


----------



## Apostatize (Jun 21, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Biggest challenge I'd see is there is like 3 people who run/support this forum
> 
> And I know they get really stretched thin.
> 
> ...


Been there. A form seems to be one step closer to automation. Most time/effort would go into creating the form -- the only way it would work is if it gains interest [, you don't have idiots posting garbage,] and the whole thing is pretty much hands off after the form's created.


----------



## Apostatize (Jun 21, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Assuming people input good information and not crap


lol, exactly. I added that assumption to my edited comment.


----------



## Apostatize (Jun 22, 2021)

purports to be a step-by-step guide. haven't had time to read/digest it. https://thedatalabs.org/how-to-create-a-multi-user-data-entry-form-in-excel-step-by-step-guide/


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 22, 2021)

Apostatize said:


> Part of what makes RIU great is it's not promoting any particular brand.... Threads are cool but, when I'm researching strains, it would be helpful to be able to access a spreadsheet where all RIU members have contributed reviews/observations (e.g., does it grow side branches well, top/don't top; breeder...).
> 
> Contributing directly to a spreadsheet can be problematic; fortunately, you could create a form that, once filled out, would populate the spreadsheet with whatever info. you want included. For example, you might allow members to contribute without photo verification but perhaps there'd be a way to distinguish photo-verified/unverified reviews. Stuff like that. https://www.wikihow.com/Create-a-Form-in-a-Spreadsheet
> 
> Leafly and other sites seem to be more end consumer-centric (i.e., not that helpful to growers).



It's much easier to just use our existing options. Click on Search in upper right corner, and type the strain name.


----------



## Apostatize (Jun 22, 2021)

rollitup said:


> It's much easier to just use our existing options. Click on Search in upper right corner, and type the strain name.


Yes, I appreciate the resource. Thanks for your reply. It's easier; and without financial incentive (e.g., RIU-Amazon), sifting through threads is sufficient.


----------



## GOF (Jul 21, 2021)

Apostatize said:


> lol, exactly. I added that assumption to my edited comment.


Perhaps contributors with actual grow journals could be a field in the data-base.

There are lots of shit-talkers that are just dreamers - because that's where they're at in life . . .

Then there's the "intentional mis-information" bullshit that's always been "a thing" too.
<<< OR >>>
How about a form - just like @Apostatize is proposing, but for folks to use for their own grow journals? THAT ***could*** be a nice option for contributors to have - should they wish to use it.

If I was growing something out and contributing an entire journal documenting it - I would think having a pretty decent "Final analysis" form would be great.

- Variety
- Source
- Method of grow

Those that are contributing a HUGE amount of their time doing grow journals - ESPECIALLY seasoned growers - typically take a lot of notes because - lessons learned.

I for one would be willing to at least have a discussion to work with @Apostatize and others that would be willing to give their time such a project.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 21, 2021)

GOF said:


> .
> 
> There are lots of shit-talkers that are just dreamers - because that's where they're at in life . . .
> 
> Then there's the "intentional mis-information" bullshit that's always been "a thing" too.



About 1 pound sir

needs calmag too


----------



## Apostatize (Jul 22, 2021)

This morning, I saw a thread on RIU posted by @nanners1 trying to collect helpful threads or something, but now I don't see it. Anyway, here's as good a place as any.... Under Advanced Search, the "Search threads" option can be pretty helpful. [I'm not sure I understand the "child forums" box, but ok....]

Over time, I imagine if you create a list of members you find helpful, you could just paste their names in the *Posted by *text box; and if they've said anything, there you go. Simultaneously, block members you find unhelpful. Over time, I'd imagine threads you search for would be mostly reduced to helpful members' discussions and a lot of blocked/redacted content.

Date and # of replies are helpful filters, too.

As for the spreadsheet form, most of the work would be creating the form to populate your spreadsheet correctly. I'm not saying I'd do it immediately, but I'd see how far I could get with it before offering to waste your time. Alright, back to work....


----------



## GOF (Jul 22, 2021)

Apostatize said:


> This morning, I saw a thread on RIU posted by a guy trying to collect helpful threads or something, but now I don't see it. Anyway, here's as good a place as any.... Under Advanced Search, the "Search threads" option can be pretty helpful. [I'm not sure I understand the "child forums" box, but ok....]
> 
> Over time, I imagine if you create a list of members you find helpful, you could just paste their names in the *Posted by *text box; and if they've said anything, there you go. Simultaneously, if you find members unhelpful; block them. Over time, I'd imagine threads you search for would be mostly reduced to helpful members' discussions and a lot of blocked/redacted content.
> 
> ...


But - work is for people that don't know how to fish. Seems suspicious to me.

I can see where the whole thing would become kinda convoluted if there was an attempt to over-do the inputs, and then, as was previously stated, there are going to be - . . . . yeah - I think it's a pretty tough deal to manage.

Trying to help people get from A to B in their own grows is - well - there's no short-cuts really. Those who seek it - find it. Those that don't . . . ummm . . .

You can lead a horse to water, but a PENCIL needs to have some LEAD IN IT!

I think that's how it ACTUALLY was supposed to go. Dun-no.


----------



## Apostatize (Jul 22, 2021)

GOF said:


> But - work is for people that don't know how to fish. Seems suspicious to me.
> 
> I can see where the whole thing would become kinda convoluted if there was an attempt to over-do the inputs, and then, as was previously stated, there are going to be - . . . . yeah - I think it's a pretty tough deal to manage.
> 
> ...


Yes, patience and practice. Just followed up because the current advanced search options are helpful and sufficient (i.e., it's free, it works). Trying to get to the point where I can do a journal ... once you're there, your perspective of the whole process probably changes and you can do more focused searches on here/make better use of it. Idk, there's no precise recipe for success that's going to cover exactly what you've got going on based on what someone else had going on in their setup. Strain selection, product substitutions, time management.... Patience, practice, accepting that sometimes you're doing it wrong.... I've got some "cork haters" on here, lol. But now that I'm replacing corks with rubber stoppers, I can reply using stop as a verb: stop it.


----------



## GOF (Jul 22, 2021)

"Anything worth doing is worth doing WRONG"
"There will always be someone willing to TELL you doing it this way or that is simply WRONG"
"Always plan on throwing at LEAST one away."
"There are - (from what I gather) - THREE people doing pretty much all the heavy lifting around here - tech wise - still - after all this time, and the fact that we're here is a testament to, if it's ain't broke . . . "

Stop and think about it. This is NOT the only forum dedicated to cultivation and "stuff." Other have tried to compile a strain base - and it's never really worked out because - reasons.

Still, as far as what a particular strain will and will NOT tolerate - (Ie: Humidity - easily herms - etc) can and WILL turn into bait for "influancers" that have an unknowable "Agenda."

in a perfect world, it's a wonderful idea. So, forst, we have to find a perfect world - then - we prpbably had better leave it alone, because they don't need our "help." lol


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 22, 2021)

I feel like this kinda builds on what you can already find at Seedfinder. Their "family tree" breakdowns of cultivars is very informative.


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2021)

i dont know what were bickering about here

sorry i cannot implement what youre requesting, so i will have to politely decline it


----------

